# Foton Truck: Is there more to it?



## Gizmodroid (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm a certified electric vehicle fan. This trike is our everyday grocery getter. Its pretty but it has basic tech issues to be resolved. 

Here's our red Foton Lovol 500W 48V Scooter Trike. 
Its reliably heavy and S - L - O - W. 
Mfg specs say < 17 mph (ahem!) dream on. 

So far I get 12 mph tops w/ a fresh charge. 
UBC 20AH SLA batteries are 4 mos. old and well-maintained.
It has a 25 Amp Controller.

With its skinny 16 AWG wires it seems to be holding back. 
My guess is the motor's accepting maybe 275-300 watts.

Would rewiring the batteries w/ 10-12 AWG and a installing 1000 Watt, 45 Amp Controller speed this little bugger up, just a bit? I would be happy if it could achieve said 17 mph. 

I was going to add a 5th battery for 60V but would like to keep it at 48V, if possible.

Suggestions? 

thanks for looking.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Have you checked to see..
1) there is 48 v at the controller ..under load ?
2) you are actually getting 25A max under load ?

It would be disappointing to install a new controller and wiring only to find your batteries are not strong enough.


----------



## Gizmodroid (Jul 18, 2013)

Ordering a Watts Up Meter to get motor / battery perf details. 

Sat. 7/20
Took it out for a 15.2 mile run, up two gradual hills, plodded along.
Had to use the PAS, pedaling @ 1/3rd throttle, for short 80 yard uphill sections.

On the flats, 2nd half, at wot the speed went down to 10-11 mph. 
Start static volts = 52.7v full charge
End static volts = 48.7v
difference of 4 volts 

The Foton specs say *10.41 amps* is its normal controller configuration.
*500 watts / 48V = 10.41 amps* 
The battery bank has a 15 amp inline fuse.

When the PAS system is engaged the trike surges forward w/ real authority, the ersatz guess-O-meter dips into the Red zone.

Q. Does the PAS sensor signal bypass the Controller to give the 500W motor true all-up WOT?

Instinct tells me the oem controller has a narrow shunt, limiting watts.
In a week .... will know the whole story.

*DATA*: http://www.ebikes.ca/simulator/

E-Bikes Power Simulator foretells the trike's actual power usage.
The first Chart seems spot-on accurate given my real world experience.
It reveals the motor's torque max e.g. "sweet spot" at 12 mph cruise.

Chart 2 is the ideal / best that can be expected given all factors.
I used actual weight, wheel diam. and battery volts to obtain the results.

Conclusion: 
It seems the oem controller is severely limiting the motors power / current draw.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Gizmodroid said:


> Ordering a Watts Up Meter to get motor / battery perf details.
> Start static volts = 52.7v full charge
> End static volts = 48.7v
> difference of 4 volts
> ...


 Static volts is not what you need to know .
You need to know what the voltage and amps actually are at full load.
Just connect your volt meter and load up the drive ( brakes etc)


----------



## Gizmodroid (Jul 18, 2013)

Not done with tests yet. Today was 1st checking charger performance and charge rate after a longish ride. Batteries took 3.6 hrs to normalize.
After the 15.2 mile ride its became apparent the Foton controller is set to economize battery power and produce a realistic 32 mile range.

So far my seat-of-the-pants school of engineering e.g. po' boy math and "Edge-uma-kated" guess of motor amps has been pretty durn close.

Yes - Sunday we'll cinch it down and spin it while using a meter.


----------



## Gizmodroid (Jul 18, 2013)

*Solved*

Found a mysterious, thin white wire alongside the main harness, disconnected it. What you don't know ...
Apparently it activates an undocumented governor, not in the manual.

Final WOT Road Test 
- with Klein meter, no white wire. 
@ 20 mph under load: 4.7 to 4.9 Motor Amps
@ 20 mph under load: 47.5 Volts

This means the motor operates close to 240 watts most of the time.

Now the Foton clips along at a very respectable 33-34 kph (21 mph).
Despite its 102 kg mass (224 lbs.) it feels like a whole new machine.
If there's one thing it needs now, it's a disc brake.
.
Per local owners the Foton has a solid reputation as a reliable workhorse. 
Drivers give compliments and the curious ask all about it.


----------



## Gizmodroid (Jul 18, 2013)

Update on our Foton Lovol owner usage history.

The Foton was/is a basic 48V etrike with a pickup body, China-built.
Oem AGM batteries do not hold up well in desert heat @ 107F.
Going up grades causes the oem current set-up to overheat.
OEM Charger had NO heat-related auto shut-off switch so it burned up a set of 18 amp (four) replacement cost $165 in 2013.
A new battery set and new Automatic Charger took care of the problem.
OEM Controller: 
Returned white 12 MPH limiting wire in it's original connection
to prevent overheating. Stock design is best.

Four UB 18 Amp Hour AGM batteries are fully capable.
We frequently see our old burgundy red Foton; still being driven by it's 3rd owner at low speed.

A fully enclosed, all metal version is being sold with 60V system in the SW for $2500 - $3000 used. 
It contains a golf cart differential and Trojan battery set just like any modern cart.
Unlike the smaller 48V version, the 60V Big Boy has coil front, leaf spring rear suspension = more smiles per mile. 
Beware; it's a heavy beast, may travel 18 miles total per charge if one keeps the speed down.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

My guess is you would be better off with a genuine ClubCar electric golf kart.
A proven piece of kit with spares and know how a plenty around .


----------



## PhilonE (Jan 5, 2022)

Gizmodroid said:


> I'm a certified electric vehicle fan. This trike is our everyday grocery getter. Its pretty but it has basic tech issues to be resolved.
> 
> Here's our red Foton Lovol 500W 48V Scooter Trike.
> Its reliably heavy and S - L - O - W.
> ...


I know this is an old post and most likely not looked at any more, would you have a wiring schematic for this? I just bought one of these and its torn apart.


----------

